# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  D-E Harfiyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe İsimler

## veli

Dağ 
Dağkağan 
Dakak 
Damar 
Delibalta 
Delidumrul 
Demir 
Demirbakaç 
Demirboğa 
Demirdirek 
Demirgen 
Demirgüçü 
Demirgüçüdirek 
Demirkağan 
Demirkan 
Demirkazık 
Demirkazuk 
Demirtaş 
Demirtayak 
Demiryumruk 
Dengizik 
Deniz* 
Denizkağan 
Dılmaç 
Dikçe 
Dike 
Dikirmen 
Dilek* 
Direk 
Diri* 
Dirse 
Dirsekağan 
Dodurga 
Doğan 
Doğanarslan 
Doğankaykan 
Doğantegin 
Doğantuğrul 
Doğmuş 
Doğu 
Doğukağan 
Doğukan 
Doğulbay 
Dokuzoğuz 
Dolgan 
Döğer 
Dökmen 
Dölek 
Döndü 
Döne 
Duka 
Dukakoca 
Duman 
Dumlupınar 
Dumrul 
Durak 
Durmuş 
Duru* 
Dururbunsuz* 
Duygu* 
Dürmen 
E 
Ebrekdemir 
Ebren* 
Ebrük 
Eçine 
Eçinekür 
Eçinetürçe 
Edçü 
Edebalı 
Edige 
Edil* 
Ediz* 
Eğrek 
Eğrim* 
Egdeçin 
Egemen* 
Ekim* 
Ekin* 
Elç 
Elççurküçbars 
Elçi 
Elekül 
Elkebulak 
Elkin* 
Emen 
Emre 
Engürün 
Engürünelçi 
Engin* 
Engse 
Engsekoca 
Enik 
Er 
Eralp 
Erankas 
Erankastöşek 
Erboğa 
Erbüz 
Erdem* 
Erdemkağan 
Erdemkağanaltuga 
Erdoğan 
Erdoğdu 
Erdoğmuş 
Erduran 
Erdurdu 
Erdurmuş 
Erem 
Eren 
Erentüz* 
Erenuluğ 
Ergeldi 
Ergelen 
Ergelmiş 
Ergenekon 
Ergenekun 
Eriker 
Erinç* 
Erk 
Erküz 
Erkarslan 
Erkin 
Erkli 
Ermen* 
Ersegün 
Ersığın 
Ersin 
Ersungur 
Ertaş 
Ertaşyabgu 
Ertegin 
Ertokuş 
Ertuğrul 
Esen* 
Esenboğa 
Esendemir 
Esenkaya 
Esim 
Esinti 
Esri 
Eşkara 
Etil* 
Etrek 
Eygiş 
Eyiz* 
Eylek 
Eylik 
Eylikkoca 
Eymür 
Ezgene 
Ezgütegin

----------

